
China is building a big data platform for “precrime” - e12e
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/03/china-is-building-a-big-data-plaform-for-precrime/
======
e12e
Despite the sensationalist headline, there are some interesting points made in
the story. Also of interest are the linked Defense One story:

[http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2016/03/thanks-
america-...](http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2016/03/thanks-america-
china-aims-tech-dissent/126491/)

and Bloomberg's story from last week:

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-03/china-
trie...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-03/china-tries-its-
hand-at-pre-crime)

I decided on posting the Ars Technica story rather than the the Defense One
story after some consideration; the latter might be slightly better, but AT
does an ok job of summing up many of the points of interest.

